# How many GSDs does GermanShepherds.com Have?



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I just thought this would be fun! Take the number before you, add how many GSDs you have to that, and let's see if we can find out how many GSDs we have here!

Unfortunately I don't have a GSD, so the count starts at zero! :blush:


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Two


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

We had a thread about that at one time, but I have no idea if it exits anymore.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Three.....


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Four and counting..


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

2+3+4=9 so far! 

If I could find the other thread, that'd be awesome! I'd like to see how far it got.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

9 + Stark = *10*


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

10 + 1 =11


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Just 1


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Oh wait I think i messed this game up. I only have one GSD. I thought we were taking the last number and adding how many we had to that number.

The number before me was 3 and I added Lucy so 3 + Lucy = 4. Not 4 GSD's for me... my sanity couldn't handle that.


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

Lucy Dog said:


> Oh wait I think i messed this game up. I only have one GSD. I thought we were taking the last number and adding how many we had to that number.
> 
> The number before me was 3 and I added Lucy so 3 + Lucy = 4. Not 4 GSD's for me... my sanity couldn't handle that.


That's what I was thinking too. I have one.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Okay, so I think with everyone, we're at a total of *10* right now.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Konotashi said:


> I just thought this would be fun! Take the number before you, add how many GSDs you have to that, and let's see if we can find out how many GSDs we have here!
> 
> Unfortunately I don't have a GSD, so the count starts at zero! :blush:





WarrantsWifey said:


> Three.....


No, you told me to take the number before that and add my number, the number before me was two, I have one, so I posted three..... You added it wrong and got nine....


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

No, we're only at 7. I have 2 and there were five people with one.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Starting off this game is always so hard! Haha.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

haha how about we start over?

I have 1 so 7+1=8


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Kris10 said:


> That's what I was thinking too. I have one.


I think from here, we're at 8.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Can we at least give Ozzy a .5?


----------



## DolphinGirl (Nov 5, 2010)

8.5 + 1 = 9.5


----------



## timmster (Jan 26, 2011)

I have a chihuahua. so that's a *zero* for me.

If anything it should be -1 haha


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

LOL, I have ONE and so proud of her!! You can count her as ten if you like


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

cassadee7 said:


> LOL, I have ONE and so proud of her!! You can count her as ten if you like


We're up to 10 and a half.


----------



## Sirus (Jan 28, 2011)

11.5 :blush:


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

I have 2, so 13 1/2


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Just Bianca here, so that's 14.5


----------



## iglinska1 (May 10, 2010)

1 GSD Koda, 15.5


----------



## Larien (Sep 26, 2010)

I have one, so *16.5*? I really, really suck at math, lmao...


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Zena,Shasta, Shelby, Riley (counting him since he's mostly GSD) so 20.5?


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Dharma and Tessa (she is technically a foster but since I adore her and don't want her left out I am counting her  ) so 22.5


----------



## Davey Benson (Nov 10, 2010)

My one makes 23.5


----------



## liv (Sep 1, 2010)

My two make 25.5


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

25.5 + 2 = 27.5


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

27.5 + 1.0 = 28.5

(how did the 0.5 come in? I haven't read the whole thread LOL)


----------



## LijhaPup (Jan 9, 2011)

The .5 is for Konotashis' Pom Ozzy, because he's too awesome a dog to be left out 

Lijha makes 29.5

I love my Noni dog dearly also but she doesn't count.


----------



## KasperR34 (Feb 3, 2011)

Kasper is here, and he makes 30.5


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Miss Molly brings the total to 31.5!


----------



## stacey_eight (Sep 20, 2010)

31.5+Zeke= 32.5


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Max & Callan = 34.5


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Plus Niko = 35.5


----------



## hmeiss (Jun 13, 2009)

Adding Sam and Sophie = *37.5*


----------



## smdaigle (Mar 14, 2008)

Add Rennie and Ridley = 39.5


----------



## KayElle (Mar 1, 2010)

Add Cheney and Sable -- 41.5


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Adding Sinister 42.5


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Raven & Kaiser = 44.5


----------



## jkscandi50 (Nov 17, 2010)

adding Kai = 45.5


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Adding Annie and Harley = 47.5


----------



## kokoinmich (Jul 15, 2010)

Adding KoKo =48.5


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Adding my 4 pack = 52.5


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

+ Panzer = 53.5


----------



## OzzyGSD (Nov 20, 2010)

Adding Ozzy the GSD = 54.5


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> We had a thread about that at one time, but I have no idea if it exits anymore.


Cassidy's Mom didn't add hers.

But I will add mine 55.5


----------



## ba1614 (Feb 17, 2010)

+ 2 = 57.5


----------



## KendraLovey (Jan 17, 2011)

+ Schindler = *58.5*


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

+ ace = 59.5


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

+Shenzi =60.5


----------



## King&Skylar (Jun 3, 2010)

+King & Skylar= 62.5


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Wow, we are getting up there! <3 I love it!!


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Three brings it up to 65.5
:gsdsit::gsdsit::gsdsit:
Casey, Kaiser and Gypsy


----------



## kiwilrdg (Aug 26, 2010)

+Abby:gsdbeggin:=66.5


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

+ Otto = 67.5


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

Plus Jackson = 68.5


----------



## Roxygsd (Sep 8, 2010)

Plus Roxy 69.5


----------



## lrandf (Nov 3, 2009)

+ Nova = 70.5


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

+2=72.5


----------



## Girth (Jan 27, 2011)

+3=75.5


----------



## ValleyGirl (Dec 31, 2010)

+1 = 76.5


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

+2 = 78.5


----------



## will_and_jamie (Jul 8, 2006)

One Hannah GSD here. = 79.5


----------



## al9981 (Nov 23, 2010)

And one for Bosco. That will make them 80.5


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Kenya, Nikon, Pan = 83.5 ......


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Jax = 84.5

Who has the 0.5 GSD??? :rofl:


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Jax08 said:


> Who has the 0.5 GSD??? :rofl:


Ozzy... the honorary mini liver long hair GSD


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I had to go find it! Ozzy definitely counts!


----------



## df1960 (Nov 6, 2009)

Jax08 said:


> Who has the 0.5 GSD??? :rofl:


I was wondering the same thing.

Hawkeye = 85.5


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Konotashi said:


> 2+3+4=9 so far!
> 
> If I could find the other thread, that'd be awesome! I'd like to see how far it got.


 
This looks like a mistake. I think they were saying I'm 2; I'm 3, I'm 4.

????????????


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

PaddyD said:


> This looks like a mistake. I think they were saying I'm 2; I'm 3, I'm 4.
> 
> ????????????


It was. We got it straightened out though. The current count is correct.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

df1960 said:


> I 85.5


So Mac, Slider, Bruiser & Faith will bring the total up to 89.5


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

arycrest said:


> So Mac, Slider, Bruiser & Faith will bring the total up to 89.5


 
Now if people would all just create an album associated with their avatar, we could see them all !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Caitydid255 (Aug 28, 2010)

With Angus and Freyja...91.5...wow


----------



## Shadow's mum (Mar 13, 2010)

+ Shadow =92.5


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

I have 1

so were at..90.5?


----------



## Caitydid255 (Aug 28, 2010)

wow triple post..I think we're at 93.5


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

Odin and Noire make it 95.5?


----------



## misfits (Jan 13, 2011)

sophie makes 96.5


----------



## pmerandi18 (Jan 13, 2011)

Sasha makes 97.5


----------



## MikeyMerciless (Jan 15, 2011)

98.5 :]


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Jake makes it 99.5


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Ellie and Koda make that 101.5!


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

102.5


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

Phoenix makes 103.5


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

104.5


----------



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

Jiva is 1 and Coco another .5.= 69


----------



## mroutdoorsman (Oct 4, 2010)

Ze'eva is 1 so 70!


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

Wait how did we go from 104.5 to 70?


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Doggydog said:


> Jiva is 1 and Coco another .5.= 69


I think this poster skipped a few pages?


----------



## mroutdoorsman (Oct 4, 2010)

lol I just looked at the last post... So Ze'eva is actually 107!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

ok I'm going by 107 right now 1 = 108


----------



## sadie2010 (Nov 24, 2010)

108 + 1 (Sadie) = 109


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Maddie, Jericho, Gavin and Fhoebe make 113


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

Wolf makes 114


----------



## XTOL (Jun 9, 2010)

clearcreekranch said:


> Wolf makes 114


Adding in my Abby makes 115


----------



## GeorgiaJason (Jan 16, 2011)

Georgia makes 116


----------



## MrsMiaW (Sep 25, 2010)

Thor makes 117.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Jenna, Babs, Heidi, Tori, Odessa, Milla, Ninja, Joy, Dolly, and Cupcake makes 127.


----------



## Marshmallows (Jan 28, 2007)

Ax and Halo make 129


----------



## shadow mum (Apr 8, 2008)

add Shadow = 130


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

130 + El Birbo = 131


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Kacie, Onyx and Karlo bring the tally to 134


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

add Kain = 135


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Ike, Argos, Anka, Cade, and Tag make 140


----------



## shepherd513 (Jan 26, 2011)

Gideon maks 141!


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

Sigurd makes 142


----------



## BadLieutenant (May 9, 2010)

143


----------



## zoey2010 (Mar 19, 2010)

Zoey and Major make 145


----------



## Baby Byron (Aug 20, 2002)

Gus & Molly make *147*


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

147 + Gryffon = *148*


----------



## gregalabama (Jan 5, 2011)

w/sammy = *149*


----------

